# also just got 7" HDX



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

Today I broke down and added the HDX to my collection of kindles (touch, 2 original fires - one is my dad's- 8.9 HD, and now the HDX. I also have a kindle keyboard floating around among family members somewhere.
I missed the $30 off sale best buy had. Office Depot has them for $199.00, but no office depot very close to me. But best buy honored the office depot price and I couldn't resist.
So far I like it, I've been playing with it all afternoon.  I'm trying to find the office suite or whatever that's supposed to be on there- is it on the device already or an app thats available? It took forever to update when I first started it, but my internet isn't all that hot.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

fastdogs said:


> Today I broke down and added the HDX to my collection of kindles (touch, 2 original fires - one is my dad's- 8.9 HD, and now the HDX. I also have a kindle keyboard floating around among family members somewhere.
> I missed the $30 off sale best buy had. Office Depot has them for $199.00, but no office depot very close to me. But best buy honored the office depot price and I couldn't resist.
> So far I like it, I've been playing with it all afternoon. I'm trying to find the office suite or whatever that's supposed to be on there- is it on the device already or an app thats available? It took forever to update when I first started it, but my internet isn't all that hot.


If I remember right, the way to activate the office suite is to open a file that needs the office suite to open.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you for the heads-up on Office Depot!! I had just bought a Kindle HDX 7 for my mom last night. Took the receipt and the web page of Office Depot showing the lower price and got a $30 refund on the spot! Awesome!


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

that's great!  I would have got the 32 gb one, but since office depot only had the 16, that's all best buy would honor. I have a 16 gb 8.9 HD, and don't have it filled up, so hopefully this 16 HDX will be enough. I'm sure your mom will love hers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

16GB is probably plenty unless you intend to put a lot of audio or video on it.  Video especially takes up a lot of space.


----------

